# Super Smash Bros. for Nintendo 3DS/Wii U - Final Video Presentation Coming Tuesday, Dec. 15



## wormdood (Dec 9, 2015)

i am all out of hope after seeing the loydd mii costume and cloud in that video i am convinced they scraped loydd and reskinned him into cloud down to the summon system . . . .why nintendo why


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Dec 9, 2015)

FINALLY.



Spoiler









I hope Layton will be there


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 9, 2015)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> FINALLY.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please. He is the one who sparked my love for puzzle games.
Edit: They have characters to represent all types of games besides shooter, indie, and puzzle as well as court/drama.

Therefore Professor Layton, Shovel knight, Master chief and Phoenix wright confirmed


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 9, 2015)

wait, did they really announce that this will be the last bit of dlc for the games?


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 9, 2015)

Clydefrosch said:


> wait, did they really announce that this will be the last bit of dlc for the games?


I would assume since it is the last direct.


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 9, 2015)

Clydefrosch said:


> wait, did they really announce that this will be the last bit of dlc for the games?



That's what I'm wondering about, "final" being used a lot in the OP. I figure Smash would be continually updated over time.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 9, 2015)

RustInPeace said:


> That's what I'm wondering about, "final" being used a lot in the OP. I figure Smash would be continually updated over time.


Nope my friend. This is sadly the last ;(


----------



## Mylink5 (Dec 9, 2015)

I thinkg this is the last Smash dedicated direct, not last smash news...


----------



## Arras (Dec 9, 2015)

Mylink5 said:


> I thinkg this is the last Smash dedicated direct, not last smash news...


Yes, but that also means it's likely to be the last major news.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Dec 9, 2015)

Finally the REAL Big Announcement is here.


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 9, 2015)

I understand that this will be the last Smash only video presentation.  But does anyone think its possible that an announcement every now and then could still happen in future Directs?  Or does everyone believe this is it, this is the last of the new we will be receiving?

Regardless, I'm excited.  Beyond Cloud, I think we'll see Inklings, and probably only one other fighter.  I have so many ideas, but I dunno what would be the perfect final character; perhaps the Ice Climbers, I think the N3DS could handle them, so on the handheld front they may have to be exclusive to new models of the 3DS, but if they're doable and the O3DS' power was the only thing holding back their inclusion, I think they'd be a given.  However, if they still can't make the game, I'd like to see either Isaac or K. Rool.

Beyond that, I think we'll see a few extra stages, both new and some classics.  Then, I'd like to see some adjustments, like more tools for the stage builder, and an easy to search through database for user created stages that we can download to our game.

Aside from some more Mii costumes, I don't know what more they could be doing for the game.  I'm sure there might be a couple of genuine surprises left, but all in all, I think I have a decent idea of what we should expect to come in the video presentation.


----------



## Trolling (Dec 9, 2015)

We all know who will be added in smash.


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 9, 2015)

The fact that Nintendo had to work with Microsoft to some extent to get Minecraft coming to the Wii U, and given Phil Spencer's tweet from quite a while ago, I do think there may be a legit possibility of Banjo & Kazooie making their way into the game.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 9, 2015)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Finally the REAL Big Announcement is here.


I guess Nintendo doesn't know the days of the week correctly, today is Monday for them.

Didn't they said was final direct of 2015?? meaning that in 2016 could come more smash directs.
Anyway, I'll donate my ticket to the hype train seeing as Nintendo has only delivered underwhelming news lately, only one thing could make me regain trust.



Spoiler


----------



## Lucifer666 (Dec 9, 2015)

I don't care about fighters cos I've been happy maining Shulk since day 1 but please the more stages the better


----------



## Arras (Dec 9, 2015)

duffmmann said:


> The fact that Nintendo had to work with Microsoft to some extent to get Minecraft coming to the Wii U, and given Phil Spencer's tweet from quite a while ago, I do think there may be a legit possibility of Banjo & Kazooie making their way into the game.


inb4 Steve for smash


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 9, 2015)

Arras said:


> inb4 Steve for smash



Please no.  If any Microsoft owned property does make it to Smash, Banjo & Kazooie is by the far the best and most logical choice.


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 9, 2015)

I know I won't be making friends with this, but I'd rather be honest: FINALLY!


Fighting games aren't my thing, but even if they were this whole hypetrain thing was going too far. It's just characters in a freakin' video game, okay? Going by this forum I may be the last person on this planet who doesn't give a crap about whether this or that character may or may not enter an ALREADY ABUNDANTLY FULL roster, but I'll stick by saying that THE FREAKING GAME HAS ENOUGH PLAYERS!

I should probably take names as well, as I've got a suspicion that the very people who burn capcom and others at stakes for using DLC are now hailing nintendo for doing the same fucking thing.


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 9, 2015)

Taleweaver said:


> *I know I won't be making friends with this, but I'd rather be honest: FINALLY!*



Dude, if you don't care about more content being added to this game, just don't watch these Smash only video presentations.  It's not like you're forced to watch them or purchase the DLC.  Nor is it like adding more Smash content takes away from time spent on development on other video games (Nintendo always has plenty of teams working on a wide array of different games), and finally their place in the Nintendo Directs aren't eating up time reserved for some other game to be showcased, a Nintendo direct is as long as Nintendo want them to be, so they can put that extra Smash content in the directs if they want.

Your stance of thank god it's over, reminds me of a child stomping his feet in the ground and being mad that his friend has a toy that he doesn't even want.  Like how is your friend owning that toy making your life any worse?  It's not, just ignore that toy and play with all the toys you do have that you do like.


----------



## Hyperstar96 (Dec 9, 2015)

Taleweaver said:


> I know I won't be making friends with this, but I'd rather be honest: FINALLY!


You must be fun at parties. There are so many things wrong with this post, I don't even know where to begin.


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 9, 2015)

I just need Isaac from Golden Sun, anything else is fine.


----------



## Xuman (Dec 9, 2015)

Is anyone worried that this may be him announcing that this is his last smash game?

I mean, with the passing of his mentor, the fact that he hurts himself creating it, the extensive amount of content in this entry, and the fact that he creates each as if it were his last, do you think sakurai is finished?

Nintendo may keep it going, but he might not. He may pull a miyamoto and create a new team of creators, idk. But I do think smash 4 may be his last.

Side note: Nana and Popo fo shosho


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 9, 2015)

Xuman said:


> Is anyone worried that this may be him announcing that this is his last smash game?



I remember reading that he'd be done with the series after 4, but the fact DLC popped up after that news piece, I thought it meant he was going to stick around. It seems evident now that it's temporary.


----------



## Xuman (Dec 9, 2015)

RustInPeace said:


> I remember reading that he'd be done with the series after 4, but the fact DLC popped up after that news piece, I thought it meant he was going to stick around. It seems evident now that it's temporary.



Thats exactly how I feel. I mean, if you look at it character wise, we went from 12, to 26, to 37, to 51 + 5 confirmed dlc. Thats almost 20 more characters than brawl. I know fans want him to keep going but, I think this really may be the last.


----------



## osaka35 (Dec 9, 2015)

I still hold out hope for isabelle. 



Trolling said:


> We all know who will be added in smash.



Shrek is love. Shrek is life.


----------



## GoldNoway (Dec 9, 2015)

My only hope is for a return of Pokemon Stadium 1 on the 3DS version.

Oh and Phoenix Wright as a playable character, too.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Dec 9, 2015)

I've said before that all I want is new stages

reading this thread I'm actually shocked how many people still want new characters. after the mewtwo announcement it got a bit boring. we have loads. its stages people, *stages*


----------



## Hyperstar96 (Dec 9, 2015)

Xuman said:


> Is anyone worried that this may be him announcing that this is his last smash game?
> 
> I mean, with the passing of his mentor, the fact that he hurts himself creating it, the extensive amount of content in this entry, and the fact that he creates each as if it were his last, do you think sakurai is finished?
> 
> ...


Melee was also going to be his "last Smash", and so was Brawl. But with everything you said plus the large amount of third parties, I wouldn't be surprised if this really was his last. And I would definitely be okay with another team taking his place if they were chosen by him. Smash is definitely his pride and joy, but he should be able to rest and let someone else take over if that's what he wants.


----------



## LegendaryFighter (Dec 9, 2015)

Hm, I thought they would deliver new content until there is a new Smash. Kinda sad that this will be the last presentation ever.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 9, 2015)

weavile001 said:


> I just need Isaac from Golden Sun, anything else is fine.


Why not Felix??

And I refer to this Felix




Not Felix the cat


----------



## IpsoFact0 (Dec 9, 2015)

duffmmann said:


> The fact that Nintendo had to work with Microsoft to some extent to get Minecraft coming to the Wii U, and given Phil Spencer's tweet from quite a while ago, I do think there may be a legit possibility of Banjo & Kazooie making their way into the game.


Duck Hunt is Banjoo & Kazooie


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Dec 9, 2015)

Ugh, c'mon Nintendo, people have been begging for this since Brawl was announced...





#Krystal4Smash

(For the record, I want to see Isaac make it as well, but if I had to pick between the two, Krystal wins)


----------



## MichMaster (Dec 9, 2015)

Krystal or Shantae would be awesome


----------



## Sliter (Dec 9, 2015)

new characters, modes and stages are welcome but ...
The thing I want most is undub/other languages (sincethey are ingame,why not?) options for audio ... I don't care if spongebob is choosen on ballout or what worse could come, this is what I want most on this game now xD

(Also voicechat at least with friends would be nice...)


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 9, 2015)

OMG The new character just got leaked!



Spoiler


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 9, 2015)

duffmmann said:


> Dude, if you don't care about more content being added to this game, just don't watch these Smash only video presentations.


I don't watch them. But every other time nintendo teases something and I browse forums to find out if anyone has a source on what it is, it's pages of speculation on it. I like these sort of things before a game is released (heck, I sometimes participate in it, even if I don't intend to buy the game), but to me it gets old after release day.

Yeah...you're going to tell me nobody is forcing me to visit this loving and welcoming community either, right?




duffmmann said:


> Your stance of thank god it's over, reminds me of a child stomping his feet in the ground and being mad that his friend has a toy that he doesn't even want.  Like how is your friend owning that toy making your life any worse?  It's not, just ignore that toy and play with all the toys you do have that you do like.


No idea why you think that. I'm _glad_ it's over. Being mad or envious is the total other end of the spectrum.


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 9, 2015)

Taleweaver said:


> I don't watch them. But every other time nintendo teases something and I browse forums to find out if anyone has a source on what it is, it's pages of speculation on it. I like these sort of things before a game is released (heck, I sometimes participate in it, even if I don't intend to buy the game), but to me it gets old after release day.
> 
> Yeah...you're going to tell me nobody is forcing me to visit this loving and welcoming community either, right?
> 
> ...



But that's my point, this info has no impact on your life, yeah the info is out there, and people are talking about it, but there is no reason that should bother you in the slightest.  I know people love and talk about Justin Bieber, who I am not a fan of, but I don't let the fact that other people enjoy him and his music affect me in anyway.  Don't like discussion of Smash?  Just don't take part in it or ignore it.  No need to spread your distaste for such a thing that many people love in the discussion where people are excited about the subject.  You just sound bitter, a living embodiment of Scrooge.  "More Smash Bros. news?! Bah Humbug!!"


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 10, 2015)

Taleweaver said:


> I know I won't be making friends with this, but I'd rather be honest: FINALLY!



Well saying retarded things does tend to have that effect.


----------



## Catastrophic (Dec 10, 2015)

Is it Ridley? I hope it's Ridley.


----------



## kehkou (Dec 10, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> OMG The new character just got leaked!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Ha! I remember this one from before launch, that and "Big Smoke - Follows The Damn Train!"


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 10, 2015)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> Ugh, c'mon Nintendo, people have been begging for this since Brawl was announced...
> 
> View attachment 31825
> 
> ...


I'd rather a character that doesnt make me physically ill just by her existence.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 10, 2015)

king_leo said:


> I'd rather a character that doesnt make me physically ill just by her existence.


Like Hank Hill?


----------



## Meteor7 (Dec 10, 2015)

C'mon Yuri Lowell...
Show me Yuri Lowell...


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 10, 2015)

Here is a list of characters I've seen with a fair amount of fans rooting for them: Isaac, Inklings, Ice Climbers, Wolf, K. Rool, Paper Mario, Bomberman, Ray Man, Bayonetta, Shovel Knight, Shantae, Banjo & Kazooie.  I've even seen a little bit of love for Mike Jones of Star Tropics, and some people still want Geno, but the demand for him isn't as high as it was back in the pre-Brawl days, and with Square now giving Cloud, I kind of doubt another Square character is about to be announced, but then again, Capcom now has two fighters in the game, so its not impossible.

At the end of the day, I think any new fighters beyond Cloud to be announced will be characters from that list.  And for the most part I'd love for any of those characters to make the cut.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 10, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Like Hank Hill?


No way Hank Hill would actually have more interesting moves than a furry or another sword boy. Propane into forward air.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 10, 2015)

king_leo said:


> No way Hank Hill would actually have more interesting moves than a furry or another sword boy. Propane into forward air.


He talks to you about propane and propane accessories, boring you to death, then when your down from boredom he has bobby come up and kick you in the balls screaming "Thats not Your purse"! "I don't know you"!


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Dec 10, 2015)

king_leo said:


> I'd rather a character that doesnt make me physically ill just by her existence.


Good, don't play as her, then.


----------



## Philip3ds (Dec 10, 2015)

I want to see Solid Snake.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 10, 2015)

Meteor7 said:


> C'mon Yuri Lowell...
> Show me Yuri Lowell...


He'll be awesome too.

Also:


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 10, 2015)

ITS BEEN A WILD WIDE MY BOYS!!!  ITS TOOK A YEAR TO GET HERE. THE HYPE TRAIN IS STOPPING AT ITS FINALLY DESTINATION. THIS IS IT BOYS GET YOUR HYPE ON MY DUDE. GET YOUR BUTTS CLENCHED. GET YOUR BONERS READY. SHIT IS ABOUT TO GET REAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






Edit: Found my meme


----------



## Meteor7 (Dec 10, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> Also:




Oh hey, and now the sound "destruction" has no meaning to me. X\


----------



## darklordrs (Dec 10, 2015)

My "most likely" list happens to match up exactly to the "characters I want" list, but here goes:

- Wolf. Veteran, more relevant than literally any other veteran and most newcomers that could be chosen, first-party, _extreme _fan demand, and being the most original 'clone' by far (including Luigi) all give him a pretty high likelihood.
- Pichu. Not even trying to joke here - it's not like Smash is in need of more Pokemon reps and all, and most fans pretty senselessly hate Pichu, but think about it: decent fan demand, first party, everyone loves Pichu (jk), room for being made less of a clone through (everyone's favorite/the forgotten) Ukelele Pichu's hilarious BS, and ease of development given a very lightweight low-necessity model and a simple moveset.

from this point on it's really just a list of 'why this character is deconfirmed', starting with the #3, 
- Snake. Veteran, relevantish (not even really in MGSV, so...) very high fan demand, _but_ third-party, Konami's being a major shit, and including him would cause a pretty noticable shift in the game's rating - something they removed the Tharja trophy just to avoid, lmao
- Squirtle or Ivysaur (though Ivysaur falls lower). Relevantish through ORAS (it released the same time as one of the Smash versions, but still), high fan demand (higher for Squirtle, obviously), first-party, _but_ was deconfirmed around the time of Zard's release (both by common sense and by Nintendo, iirc) and are kinda on a thread if they haven't ALREADY been put in the game, tbh
- Icies, deconfirmed because the 3DS version exists (don't even start guys) - if they do add them to the game, it'd either be Wii U exclusive or drastically changed to the point of ridiculousness (and if the former case, they'd _have_ to compensate 3DS players such as I somehow).
- characters like Shantae or Shovel Knight who haven't had Japanese releases, IIRC, and aren't made by major companies. This is especially important in Shovel Knight's case, as he spans a single game - Shantae has been around since the GBC, meanwhile, which gives her some time to build up a reputation. Either way, a little screwed.
- characters like Isaac or reps from far down in the bin of classic Nintendo titles that are just too nonrelevant or not popular enough tbh

note that i love and adore literally every named character on this list and i'd love for them all to be in the same smash game all at once as a big happy family but dammit guys


----------



## AboodXD (Dec 12, 2015)

I'd like to see Son Goku, which reminds me of........ THIS:


----------



## Viri (Dec 14, 2015)

Come on Cooking Mama! Smash needs a MILFs!


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Dec 14, 2015)

I gotta say. Despite Smash 4 being probably one of the best installments in the  Smash series, they really added some shitty DLC for it. There was room for new characters and they added all characters  ( Besides Cloud ) from past games. ( Why add yet another swordsman into it when we have plenty... )
There was some pretty stupid rules alongside the DLC when it came to those who became eligible or not. 
No 3rd parties from companies that already had a character? ( Sonic + Aiai, Mega Man + Dr.Wily. ) I hope these last few announcements don't disappoint me ...


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 14, 2015)

^ Megaman and Ryu


I doubt Krystal will even survive the Starfox reboot, let along get into Smash at this point. Not that I care either way.


----------



## lampdemon (Dec 14, 2015)

What I want:
-Boss Battles
-Adventure mode(I loved the SSE in Brawl)
-More online modes(HRC, boss battles, adventure)


----------



## darklordrs (Dec 14, 2015)

There was room for new characters.

Except no, there sure as fuck wasn't gonna be until all the characters that were already deemed worthy to be in the game are _back in the game._



none of the third parties with a rep existing got a second rep because those second reps are usually either not popular enough or not deserving enough of a position in smash overall, i.e. just not being iconic enough - i literally have no idea who Aiai is off the top of my head, despite being able to say that for anyone else in the game, and at the moment a lot of people would prefer Eggman to Wily and Protoman or Bass to Wily anyway. 
(plus there's just the fact that they're third party overall; all of the third parties already present got in for VERY specific reasons, such as Sonic, Pac Man and Megaman being absolute icons of their genres and classic gaming overall, Ryu literally defining fighting games and Cloud being part of the FF series as a whole, a series that generally defined RPGs alongside Pokemon)


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 14, 2015)

Ruby Gloom said:


> ( Besides Cloud ) from past games. ( Why add yet another swordsman into it when we have plenty... )


Actually, there are more Fists-fighters than Sword-fighters in the game.


----------



## darklordrs (Dec 14, 2015)

weavile001 said:


> Actually, there are more Fists-fighters than Sword-fighters in the game.


Ooh, that too. People seem insistent on lynching swordfighters when there are way too many fistfighters and way too few 'true' gunners - I'd say only Mega Man and Mii Gunner qualify for the category.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Dec 14, 2015)

weavile001 said:


> Actually, there are more Fists-fighters than Sword-fighters in the game.


I still think we have too many sword fighting characters in this game. I wish Nintendo would just stop acting like they're good at stopping hackers and just add a feature to make your own models and everything for a REAL custom character. That's when Nintendo's won the gold medal.


----------



## darklordrs (Dec 14, 2015)

Ruby Gloom said:


> I still think we have too many sword fighting characters in this game. I wish Nintendo would just stop acting like they're good at stopping hackers and just add a feature to make your own models and everything for a REAL custom character. That's when Nintendo's won the gold medal.



In response to the issue with swordfighters, I guess we should get rid of a lot of the fistfighters. Oh, and a few of the gunners. We should just revert to the 64 cast because there wasn't too much of anything, obviously.

As for the character creator, that's.. actually hilarious. I'm going to hope you never want to use those competitively, and more importantly never want to use them online, because
a. Nintendo is already against showing off personal MIIS online; imagine how profane as fuck it'd get without a ban system, and how extremely convoluted and tedious as hell it'd get for the workers used to sort them out of it did have a ban system?
b. designing your own moveset would become extremely stupid extremely quickly, as not only is doing so extremely complicated in terms of balancing out effects, hitbox placements, et cetera, but you'd have to create models of a preferably high quality from scratch - the entire thing would devolve into a MUGEN clone extremely quickly.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Dec 14, 2015)

darklordrs said:


> In response to the issue with swordfighters, I guess we should get rid of a lot of the fistfighters. Oh, and a few of the gunners. We should just revert to the 64 cast because there wasn't too much of anything, obviously.
> 
> As for the character creator, that's.. actually hilarious. I'm going to hope you never want to use those competitively, and more importantly never want to use them online, because
> a. Nintendo is already against showing off personal MIIS online; imagine how profane as fuck it'd get without a ban system, and how extremely convoluted and tedious as hell it'd get for the workers used to sort them out of it did have a ban system?
> b. designing your own moveset would become extremely stupid extremely quickly, as not only is doing so extremely complicated in terms of balancing out effects, hitbox placements, et cetera, but you'd have to create models of a preferably high quality from scratch - the entire thing would devolve into a MUGEN clone extremely quickly.


It'd be for all offline use. 
No competitive use. 
In response to the " too many first fighters " 
The only reason there's " too many first fighters " is because it's a fighting game. Not a sword dueling game.


----------



## darklordrs (Dec 14, 2015)

Ruby Gloom said:


> It'd be for all offline use.
> No competitive use.
> In response to the " too many first fighters "
> The only reason there's " too many first fighters " is because it's a fighting game. Not a sword dueling game.


Oh, I got it. Fighting games are a genre exclusively made of fistfighters!

Soul Calibur would like a word with you. Hell, Smash since day one would like a word with you, considering ejecting all the swords would imply the removal of LOZ's main character, the entirety of Fire Emblem, and..

..huh, now that I think about it, that's really all the swordfighters. Color me surprised. Seven in a roster of over fifty that I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Dec 14, 2015)

darklordrs said:


> Oh, I got it. Fighting games are a genre exclusively made of fistfighters!
> 
> Soul Calibur would like a word with you. Hell, Smash since day one would like a word with you, considering ejecting all the swords would imply the removal of LOZ's main character, the entirety of Fire Emblem, and..
> 
> ..huh, now that I think about it, that's really all the swordfighters. Color me surprised. Seven in a roster of over fifty that I can think of off the top of my head.


Oh, begone with you. I think a few sword fighters are cool, but when most of the new characters become swordsmen, it's annoying.  Not to mention with a lot of them basic clones. Toon Link and Link are the exact same thing.  Lucina, Roy, Marth, just the same character packed into different armor. We need more balanced characters such as Mario.


----------



## darklordrs (Dec 14, 2015)

>tink and link "literally the exact same thing"

>lucina\roy\marth "same character in different armor"

I took you seriously. I really did.

But this gives me the impression that not only are you biased against the inclusion of most of the swordfighters in the game, but you've barely even played them.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Dec 14, 2015)

darklordrs said:


> >tink and link "literally the exact same thing"
> 
> >lucina\roy\marth "same character in different armor"
> 
> ...


That's because you're right. I never played a single Legend of Zelda game or Fire Emblem game in my life


----------



## Imparasite (Dec 14, 2015)

JOHN CENA and GOKU CONFIRMED!!!


----------



## darklordrs (Dec 14, 2015)

Ruby Gloom said:


> That's because you're right. I never played a single Legend of Zelda game or Fire Emblem game in my life


Barely even played them in Smash. If you'd ever once _looked at_, _played or watched any of those characters at least once each you'd know how differently they operate on a gameplay level._

Though if you want story differences, I guess I can supply, sorry for being rude earlier.

Link is from the timeline of Twilight Princess' story, which is why he has his design from that game; Toon Link, however, is on literal terms a completely different character, being from the timeline that spawned Spirit Tracks and Phantom Hourglass, as well as the Wind Waker. On the gameplay end of things, Link is (despite being larger) more combo and damage-based, having extremely hard hitting attacks, whilst Toon Link is much faster and capable of being an absolute pest at any time by pelting you with as many smacks to the head with his toothpick of a Master Sword as he wants.

Marth is a Lord from three or more of the Fire Emblem games, I think. Roy is from Binding Blade, and Lucina is from the recent game FE: Awakening.

Roy has no direct connection to Marth, though he knows his legacy as the great Hero-King; Lucina is a _very_ deep in ancestor of Marth, however, and spends a good bit of time in her own timeline (iirc, I've never played awakening this is just stuff I remember) actually impersonating Marth. She's EXTREMELY similar to Marth in terms of fighting style and looks in canon (until she reveals herself), and uses the exact sword that he did previously, the Falchion. On the gameplay end of things, while Marth is heavily combo and _spacing_ based (because of his extremely strong sword tip), Lucina's gameplay is much more lenient, allowing for a good bit more brute force and up-close combat due to not having a weak blade hilt and being able to kill an opponent from any range. Roy, on the other hand, uses the Sword of Seals; he is much faster in the ground and air than Marth and Lucina in terms of movement. He has slightly worse framedata than Marth and Lucina, but has had a direct flip of Marth's tipper mechanic since Melee: rather than killing things best from the tip, the tip of his sword is extravagantly weak, which puts all of the force of his hits on the hilt of his sword, where a lot of characters can be killed by a forward smash from a measly 75%. He also has access to better throw combos than either of the other 'Marth's, but suffers from having a shorter sword (due to now holding it backwards, a la Power Rangers Samurai's gold ranger, the only person I can think of off the top of my head who does the same thing) and having the weak tip, meaning he has to be close to accomplish anything.  

It's the kinda minor differences that count, I guess.

TBH I was only offended for a second because I thought you were going to preach that wolf is a clone and a sin or something


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Dec 14, 2015)

darklordrs said:


> Barely even played them in Smash. If you'd ever once _looked at_, _played or watched any of those characters at least once each you'd know how differently they operate on a gameplay level._
> 
> Though if you want story differences, I guess I can supply, sorry for being rude earlier.
> 
> ...


Wolf is different. ( for the most part ) I'm not like that. Thanks for the lengthy details on the games. If I do play fire emblem, what game should I get? As a newbie to this whole series


----------



## darklordrs (Dec 15, 2015)

I don't play FE either, so I'm really not a smart one to ask, but don't play Binding Blade first (it's supposedly not much an experience, because Roy is the lord of the game and he's apparently one of the worst ever - barely ever useful until super lategame) and look up which ones are the hardest so you don't kill yourself trying to play.

Try Awakening or If for convenience.


----------



## ferofax (Dec 15, 2015)

Taleweaver said:


> I know I won't be making friends with this, but I'd rather be honest: FINALLY!
> 
> 
> Fighting games aren't my thing, but even if they were this whole hypetrain thing was going too far. It's just characters in a freakin' video game, okay? Going by this forum I may be the last person on this planet who doesn't give a crap about whether this or that character may or may not enter an ALREADY ABUNDANTLY FULL roster, but I'll stick by saying that THE FREAKING GAME HAS ENOUGH PLAYERS!
> ...


Are there people out there that, like, goes to a Woodstock or Burning Man concert event, and tells people that there's enough music already? "Hey, mister! You really hyped about this, aren't you? Yeah well I think we have enough of this already! It's time to stop!"

Coz that's you dude. That's you. You just went out of your way to try to kill people's buzz, and nobody likes a buzzkiller.


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 15, 2015)

AboodXD said:


> I'd like to see Son Goku, which reminds me of........ THIS:




That'd be awesome. I hope the video presents someone else along with Cloud. I wouldn't mind Snake returning, some third party character would be nice. A big fantasy would be Freddy Krueger, and the Robert Englund version, not the remake version that appeared in Mortal Kombat (2011).


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Dec 15, 2015)

Hell yea, gonna be seeing Bubsy in Smash!


Spoiler: ...



But in all seriousness, hoping we'll be seeing Rayman or the Inklings added to the roster.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Dec 16, 2015)

Well, that was disappointing.


----------

